# Voltaje de salida de transformador ?



## venyer (Dic 18, 2022)

Hola,

Necesito saber si alguien me puede decir cual es el voltaje de salida de un transformador con etiquetado..: EI41:A401055(T05EI13A-20).
He buscado por internet pero no me sale nada de esta referencia. Sospecho que podria ser 12v o 15v.
Alguien podría decirme cual podria ser su voltaje de salida? 

Tiene el primario a 220v abierto, y está colocado en una placa de aire acondicionado inverter que alimenta la comunicación entre placas interior y exterior.
Adjunto foto del esquema.  El transformador está etiquetado en el esquema como T1

Muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 18, 2022)

Podrías mandarlo a rebobinar o podrías intentar hacerlo tu mismo ... son pocas espiras.

Otra solución sería cambiar la fuente completa.


----------



## venyer (Dic 19, 2022)

gracias por tu respuesta.

Lo de rebobinar yo mismo,,, bueno nunca lo he echo!!!.... 

Y lo de cambiar la fuente completa es complicado y más costoso imagino,  ya que hay muchos más circuitos en la misma placa. 

Con la referencia que marca la etiqueta del transformador no se podria saber el voltaje de salida??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 19, 2022)

Si ya lo Googleaste y no dio resultado  🤷‍♂️


----------



## felixreal (Dic 19, 2022)

Hola!

Teniendo en cuenta que el condensador de filtro es de 100v, yo creo que en el secundario debe haber bastante más de 12 o 15v. Dudo que el fabricante use un condensador de 100v en un circuito de 12v.

Saludos!!


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 19, 2022)

Ojo, que por lo poco que se ve en el esquema, ese transformador NO alimenta nada, sino que sería una suerte de VARIAC electrónico.

Sube el manual completo...


----------



## pepelui01 (Dic 19, 2022)

Силовой трансформатор EI41 (230V x 40V) » Интернет-портал «Полесье своими глазами» | Бесплатные частные и коммерческие объявления
					

Всё видно на фото. На первичной обмотке стоит предохранитель! Несколько штук. Не работали! Выпаяны и проверены! *** Вышлю любой почтой…




					glaza-info.translate.goog
				




Creo que es éste...


----------



## venyer (Dic 20, 2022)

Hola.
Gracias a todos por vuestras repuestas.

-Felixreal tienes razon, ví ese condensador y me extraño que su voltaje fuese tan alto, yo dije 12-15v porque tengo un transformador del mismo tamaño y me saca 15v.
-DJ T3 ,  este circuito está en una placa de control de un aire acondicionado Panasonic, la misma placa tiene varios circuitos que controlan muchas más cosas y este circuito en concreto donde vá soldado este transformador es el circuito de comunicación, digamos que es el circuito que hace que se comuniquen las placas de la maquina interior con la maquina exterior. Subo esquema completo, aunque son 6 paginas en PDF por eso no lo subí antes!!!!., El circuito de comunicación está en la pagina 2.
-pepelui01 muchas gracias por tu aporte, como dice DOSMETROS googleé y no encontré nada!!!!,  -40v!!!!!   no pensaba que sería tanto voltaje, no dice nada del amperaje que tiene.
Aunque otro dato que puedo dar es que para que la comunicación esté bien entre las placas interior y exterior, midiendo en DC neutro y la salida de comunicación de la placa la medida fluctúa entre 30-50vcc

Supongo que ese transformador no podré encontrarlo en ningun lado!!!!... Tendré que buscar uno de 40v y si es posible que pueda entrar en el hueco.

Muchas gracias


----------



## analogico (Dic 20, 2022)

Abre cuidadosamente el primario, algunos transformadores llevan un fusible térmico.


----------



## FelML (Dic 20, 2022)

Algunos transformadores tienen un fusible térmico en el primario. Has comentado que el primario está abierto, ese sería el comportamiento si se ha fundido.
Este fusible suele ser accesible desde la parte más externa del bobinado. Si deslias la capa aislante del primario es posible que lo encuentres


----------



## venyer (Dic 20, 2022)

Si lo abrí, y está bien, incluso hice un puente y aun me dá abierto el primario


----------



## analogico (Dic 20, 2022)

Probaste si hay continuidad entre los pines 2 y 3, según el diagrama el fusible esta entre los pines 1 y 2.

Si nada funciona, desarmarlo y cuenta las vueltas,  como ya sabes el voltaje del primario puedes calcular el secundario.

Y si encuentras reemplazo no original, el primario y el secundario están unidos por diodos así que  la fase es importante.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 20, 2022)

La mayoría de las veces que me he encontrado con un transformador con bobinado abierto, sin rastros de sobrecalentamiento.
Seguramente el problema está entre el pin de conexión externa y el alambre esmaltado.
Ya que en ese punto hay un quiebre entre, una parte rígida y otra que no. 
Por la vibración a  largo plazo, termina cizallándose.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 20, 2022)

Si es con el "pelo" de la última vuelta , muy facil de reparar , si es con el de la primera espira 😭


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 20, 2022)

Me imagino que lo has medido en escala automática del tester, o en su defecto en diferentes escalas en el manual.

Si no es así, puede que la resistencia sea mayor a lo que esperas.

Por otro lado, puede ser que justo en el pin donde se conecta la parte de los 220Vca esté cortado el "pelito" del bobina, casi imperceptible.


----------



## venyer (Dic 20, 2022)

-analogico... si medí  continuidad entre 1 y 3 y nada ningun resultado. Entre 1 y 2 si hay continuidad. Lo de desarmarlo lo he intentado, pero lo veo complicado porque se deforman todo!!!!,, incluso parece que los hilos del primarios son muy finos y puede que se partan al desenliar!!. No creo que encuentre el original, y tendré que poner un reemplazo con salida a 35v o 40v que es como el que puso pepelui01 en el mensaje anterior.

Definitivamente  es el pelillo que comentais.... el pelo que se mente dentro de la bobina está partido. He intentado ver con lupa, gafas pero no encuentro la otra parte, sale de la patilla como dos hilos.. uno más fino que otro,,,, pero no veo el otro extremo .   No se si se aprecia bien en las imagenes.


----------



## analogico (Dic 20, 2022)

venyer dijo:


> -analogico... si medí  continuidad entre 1 y 3 y nada ningun resultado. Entre 1 y 2 si hay continuidad. Lo de desarmarlo lo he intentado, pero lo veo complicado porque se deforman todo!!!!,, incluso parece que los hilos del primarios son muy finos y puede que se partan al desenliar!!. No creo que encuentre el original, y tendré que poner un reemplazo con salida a 35v o 40v que es como el que puso pepelui01 en el mensaje anterior.
> 
> Definitivamente  es el pelillo que comentais.... el pelo que se mente dentro de la bobina está partido. He intentado ver con lupa, gafas pero no encuentro la otra parte, sale de la patilla como dos hilos.. uno más fino que otro,,,, pero no veo el otro extremo .   No se si se aprecia bien en las imagenes.


En ese caso  se le hace un  corte a la bobina, de modo que 1 pedacito es una vuelta, luego juntas de a 10 pedacitos y asi  hasta que los cuentes todos.


----------



## malesi (Dic 20, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> En ese caso  se le hace un  corte a la bobina, de modo que 1 pedacito es una vuelta, luego juntas de a 10 pedacitos y asi  hasta que los cuentes todos.


Apuntaros esto que es de la vieja escuela


----------



## FelML (Dic 20, 2022)

Otra opción creo que podría ser, sabiendo como se calcula un transformador, contar las espiras del secundario y sabiendo la potencia o sección del núcleo magnetico averiguar la tensión por cada espira. Con esto podría saber la tensión del secundario. 
Pero puede ser un cálculo muy laborioso si ello es posible


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 20, 2022)

Sin desarmar el transformador, se corta por un costado y con cuidado el secundario con sierrita de calar , medio en diagonal , tratando de dañar lo menos posible el carrete.

Se retira primario completo , como una "C".

Se hornea a 300ºC durante mas de una hora , ahí se separan y se cuentan las espiras.

Se compra alambre de igual calibre y se rebobina.

FIN.


----------



## venyer (Dic 21, 2022)

Gracias por vuestras respuestas.
Pero creo que voy a intentar buscar uno similar para comprarlo nuevo.
He intentado desarmar.... pero lo veo muy dificil si no se rompe!!!!...
Ademas tambien he visto que el primario que es el que habría que bobinar lleva muchísimas vueltas al ser tan fino.. yo creo que lleva miles de vueltas!!!.. no se si lo apreciareis bien en estas fotos.  He medido el pelo y mide 0,08mm, así que imaginaos las vueltas que lleva!!!..

Y por más que busco y rebusco no veo el pelo partido para intentar soldar el trozo a la patilla!!!!! Es el de la patilla fase de 230v que creo que debería estar por la parte de arriba ya que el de la patilla neutro veo que se mete para la parte de abajo del embobinado.

Alguien sabe donde podria comprar un transformador mas o menos de 40v de este tipo o encapsulado??
 Guiándome por el enlace que puso un compañero más atras es de 40v.


----------



## analogico (Dic 21, 2022)

venyer dijo:


> Gracias por vuestras respuestas.
> Pero creo que voy a intentar buscar uno similar para comprarlo nuevo.
> He intentado desarmar.... pero lo veo muy dificil si no se rompe!!!!...


Eso ya esta roto , si se rompe mas no importa así que sigue desarmandolo
y cuenta las vueltas,  luego buscas uno similar.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 21, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sin desarmar el transformador, se corta por un costado y con cuidado el secundario con sierrita de calar , medio en diagonal , tratando de dañar lo menos posible el carrete.
> 
> Se retira primario completo , como una "C".
> 
> ...


La otra opción es llevar a pesar el alambre con balanza de precisión, conociendo la sección, se puede estimar.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 21, 2022)

Ese transformador es un acoplador de línea para enviar y recibir datos a través de ella.
Algo así como los intercomunicadores que usan la red eléctrica domiciliaria para comunicarse.

Habría que ver si te sirve cualquier tipo de transformador, aunque podría ser necesario uno específico, en especial por el tipo de laminado.

Quizás @Rorschach que anda en el tema de transformadores de audio para equipos valvulares te pueda orientar, muy lejos de las tensiones que trabajan cada uno no están.


----------



## venyer (Dic 21, 2022)

Pues vaya faena!!!!
No me gustaria gastar un dineral en un transformador nuevo que luego no me valga!!!...

contar las vueltas es imposible, es un cable muy fino y tiene mucho barniz y esta todo echo una pieza!!!...
Sabiendo la tensión del secundario 40v y el diametro del primario 0,07 ó 0,08mm no se podría saber las vueltas que pudiese llevar el primario??
lo mismo digo alguna barbaridad!!!!.
como dice DJT3  lo mismo no vale cualquier transformador.... es por intentar arreglar este!!..


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 21, 2022)

Para conocer el número de espiras (vueltas) del primario :
Si realmente sabes que el secundario es de 40 Vca, es simple : desbobina el secundario contando las espiras (vueltas), ya teniendo este dato, E1/N1 = E2/N2.
Por ejemplo:
Suponiendo que el secundario tenga a modo de ejemplo 200 espiras, entonces:
40 Vca / 200 esp = 220 Vca / N1 (x), se resuelve la igualdad ( regla de 3 simple ) :  1.100 espiras
Saludos Cordiales


----------



## analogico (Dic 21, 2022)

Pero no sabe si son 40V solo lo supone por un transformador parecido de una pagina rusa.


----------



## venyer (Dic 22, 2022)

Rorschach gracias por tu aclaración.
Ya he pedido quitar las chapas o nucleo!!!! pero contar las vueltas del primario al ser un hilo tan fino es imposible sobre todo porque están pegados.
Contar las vueltas del primario al ser el hilo un poco más gordo parece más factible de hacer.

analogico el transformador de la pagina rusa es exactamente el mismo, pero claro según ellos es de 40v, es la única información que tengo.  según el esquema que puse lleva un condensador electrolitico de 100v a la salida del transformador.
De todas formas voy a ver si puedo ver  un transformador nuevo de entre 35v y 40v a ver que precio puede tener.


----------



## FelML (Dic 22, 2022)

Prueba a hacer lo que indico en el post #19. Creo que te será lo más factible


----------



## mcrven (Dic 22, 2022)

Lo que ha indicado Pepelui01 corresponde a una página rusa que vende ese transformador. Estando en España, yo trataría de hacerles un pedido y tendría un transformador nuevo. Creo que sería lo más económico en todo el asunto.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 22, 2022)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> La mayoría de las veces que me he encontrado con un transformador con bobinado abierto, sin rastros de sobrecalentamiento.
> Seguramente el problema está entre el pin de conexión externa y el alambre esmaltado.
> Ya que en ese punto hay un quiebre entre, una parte rígida y otra que no.
> Por la vibración a  largo plazo, termina cizallándose.



Si no me habre encontrado con esta falla. 🥲 

En el caso del dueño del hilo usa una fuente variable para saber el voltage de trabajo, pero rebobinar... te tiene que interesar mucho mejor es comprar.


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 22, 2022)

Rorschach dijo:


> Para conocer el número de espiras (vueltas) del primario :
> *Si realmente sabes que el secundario es de 40 Vca, es simple :* desbobina el secundario contando las espiras (vueltas), ya teniendo este dato, E1/N1 = E2/N2.
> Por ejemplo:
> Suponiendo que el secundario tenga a modo de ejemplo 200 espiras, entonces:
> ...





analogico dijo:


> Pero no sabe si son 40V solo lo supone por un transformador parecido de una pagina rusa.


Según el, cree que si, por eso dije :* Si realmente sabes que el secundario es de 40 Vca, es simple : ...*

Ahora, si no se sabe fehacientemente la tensión del secundario, "se puede obtener de forma aproximada", el número de espiras del primario, conociendo la sección cuadrada del núcleo* (S).*

​Para obtener la sección cuadrada del núcleo (S), hay que multiplicar el largo L de la rama central, por el largo del apilado H.
Luego se usa un número obtenido, que para una inducción de 10000 Gauss, y una frecuencia de 50 Hz, ese número es :* 45*

Ejemplo :
Tensión del primario : 230 Vca.
Núcleo de, 2 cm de rama central, 4 cm de apilado.
Entonces la sección cuadrada del núcleo es :
L x H = 2 cm x 4 cm =  8 cm2
*S = 8 cm2*
Ahora para obtener el numero de espiras del primario, primero debemos obtener la cantidad de espiras por Voltio.
Ahora usamos el número obtenido : *45*
Espiras por Voltio : *45 */* S = 45 / 8 cm2* = 5, 63 espiras por Voltio.
Como la tensión de alimentación del primario es de 230 Vca, multiplicamos esta tensión, por la cantidad de espiras por Voltio obtenida, y ese resultado es el número de espiras del primario.
Número de espiras del primario : 230 Vca x 5,63 espiras por Voltio : *1.295 espiras*

Saludos Cordiales

P.D.
El número obtenido *45*, es una simplificación de :
10^8 / 4,44 x 10000 Gauss x 50 Hz = *45*


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 22, 2022)

¿Nadie averiguo que dice en Chino abajo? Se que hay unas aplicaciones que desde una foto/cámara traducen pero no tengo y nunca use.

Puede tener una data que importe al respecto(o no).


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 22, 2022)

ricbevi dijo:


> ¿Nadie averiguo que dice en Chino abajo? Se que hay unas aplicaciones que desde una foto/cámara traducen pero no tengo y nunca use.
> 
> Puede tener una data que importe al respecto(o no).


Con lo aplicativo Google Lens obtuve eso:

EI41:A401055 (T5EI13A-20)
CHOC
230 V 50 Hz PbF
7208
Xinji Componentes Eletrônicos (Hangzhou) Co., Ltd.

!Saludos!


----------



## venyer (Dic 22, 2022)

He medido la sección cuadrada del nucleo. 1,31cm x 2,11cm.
Según las cuentas salen 3750 vueltas en el primario, con hilo segun he medido de diametro 0,07mm .

ya os dije que parecian miles de vueltas!!!!!.

Por cierto el secundario el hilo es de 0,17mm y tambien parece que pasa de las miles de vueltas

Si me vale un transformador cualquiera con 35v o 40v nuevo lo compraré si no es muy caro.

Y si el hilo de cobre no es caro, creo que lo compraré al menos para intentar hacer yo el bobinado y montarlo... lo único que podria pasar es que explote!!! .      Pero así salgo de la duda y lo tengo para la proxima!!.


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 22, 2022)

venyer dijo:


> He medido la sección cuadrada del nucleo. 1,31cm x 2,11cm.
> Según las cuentas salen 3750 vueltas en el primario, con hilo segun he medido de diametro 0,07mm .
> 
> ya os dije que parecian miles de vueltas!!!!!.
> ...


Bueno...., el quiere celeste que le cueste. 🤷‍♂️ 

¿Que instrumento has utilizado para  medir  el diámetro de los alambres ?


----------



## venyer (Dic 22, 2022)

los hilos los he medido con un calimetro digital.... no se cuanto será de fiable medir asi...


----------



## analogico (Dic 22, 2022)

venyer dijo:


> He medido la sección cuadrada del nucleo. 1,31cm x 2,11cm.
> Según las cuentas salen 3750 vueltas en el primario, con hilo segun he medido de diametro 0,07mm .
> 
> ya os dije que parecian miles de vueltas!!!!!.
> ...


Y el secundario cuantas vueltas calculas que tiene?,
por que si tienen miles de vueltas es mas de 40V






venyer dijo:


> Si me vale un transformador cualquiera con 35v o 40v nuevo lo compraré si no es muy caro.


Creo que serviría


venyer dijo:


> Y si el hilo de cobre no es caro, creo que lo compraré al menos para intentar hacer yo el bobinado y montarlo... lo único que podria pasar es que explote!!! .      Pero así salgo de la duda y lo tengo para la proxima!!.


Si, puede explotar el transformador esta conectado de una manera poco usual, por lo que el orden de las conexiones es importante


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 22, 2022)

venyer dijo:


> los hilos los he medido con un calimetro digital.... no se cuanto será de fiable medir asi...


El diámetro de los alambres de cobre esmaltado se miden con micrómetro (palmer).
El calibre (pie de rey) no sirve para ello, no es fiable para nada, está fuera del rango de resolución.
​


----------



## venyer (Dic 22, 2022)

vaya!!!.. .no tengo un micrometro de esos!!! veré si puedo conseguir que me dejen uno.

analogico las vueltas del secundario ni idea.... pero creo que si puede pasar las mil.  
Ocupan tanto el primario como el secundario el mismo espacio pero con distinto grosor... pongo foto pero no creo que se aprecie bien.
Si el primario tiene mas de 3500....  el secundario puede que tenga al menos la mitad, unas 1500 vueltas.... 
me voy a aventurar a contar el secundario asi salimos de dudas!!


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 22, 2022)

venyer dijo:


> vaya!!!.. .no tengo un micrometro de esos!!! veré si puedo conseguir que me dejen uno.
> 
> analogico las vueltas del secundario ni idea.... pero creo que si puede pasar las mil.
> Ocupan tanto el primario como el secundario el mismo espacio pero con distinto grosor... pongo foto pero no creo que se aprecie bien.
> ...


Las imágenes no son nítidas, envía nuevas imágenes.
Pareciese que ambos bobinados estan chamuscados, uno más que el otro.

Antes de medir los alambres con el micrómetro, debes sacarle el esmalte aislante que tienen, debes hacerlo con cuidado, pues son alambres muy finos.
Si no consigues un micrómetro, y te decides a bobinarlo, lleva algo de ambos alambres a la casa del ramo, y que allí te lo midan.


----------



## venyer (Dic 22, 2022)

Rorschach lo que parece chamuscado  son restos de la cinta que llevaba que era de color negra.


----------



## analogico (Dic 22, 2022)

Rorschach dijo:


> Las imágenes no son nítidas, envía nuevas imágenes.
> Pareciese que ambos bobinados estan chamuscados, uno más que el otro.
> 
> Antes de medir los alambres con el micrómetro, debes sacarle el esmalte aislante que tienen, debes hacerlo con cuidado, pues son alambres muy finos.
> Si no consigues un micrómetro, y te decides a bobinarlo, lleva algo de ambos alambres a la casa del ramo, y que allí te lo midan.


Como solo esta calculando cuantas vueltas tiene por el espacio que ocupa  es mejor que mida con esmalte.



Si no tienes micrómetro,   a un clavo o parecido le das 20 vueltas de alambre mides y luego divides por 20.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 22, 2022)

Lo fino del alambre es porque no es un transformador que entregue corriente, solo sirve para aislar los 220Vca del resto del circuito para intercambiar información, por las dudas vuelvo a aclararlo.


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 22, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> Como solo esta calculando cuantas vueltas tiene por el espacio que ocupa  es mejor que mida con esmalte.


No está calculando solo las vueltas, tiene intención de bobinarlos, según comenta.


analogico dijo:


> Si no tienes micrómetro,   a un clavo o parecido le das 20 vueltas de alambre mides y luego divides por 20.


Para eso que siga utilizando el calibre (pie de rey) que tiene, es más preciso.
Los alambres de cobre esmaltados, se miden si o si, con micrómetro (palmer), " es la única manera de obtener medidas de diámetros precisas, y correctas ".


----------



## venyer (Dic 23, 2022)

Rorschach, llevaré el hilo para que me lo midan en la tienda de electronica si no encuentro un micrómetro, y llevaré mis medidas por si ellos tampoco tienen.

DJ T3, crees entonces que un transformador cualquiera con salida a 35v o 40v no valdría??, intentaria buscarlo con el menor amperaje posible.


----------



## mcrven (Dic 23, 2022)

venyer dijo:


> DJ T3, crees entonces que un transformador cualquiera con salida a 35v o 40v no valdría??, intentaria buscarlo con el menor amperaje posible.



ME METO EN EL TEMA... si el transformador dice ser de 230V a 40V, pues eso... buscalo de 40V, no 35 ni otra cosa.

Según las medidas que usted ha posteado: 13mm X 21mm, he experimentado con un soft de cálculo de transformadores, ajustando a las medida posteadas del calibre de los alhambres.
Aquí las resultas:
Transformadores de alimentação para fontes
Calculado utilizando programa TrafoCalc Versão 3.0

Nome do usuário: Digite aqui o nome do utilizador do programa
Aplicação do transformador: Digite aqui o nome do tranformador ou tipo de aplicação

Dados de entrada - Tensões e correntes dos enrolamentos:
Tipo do primário: simples
Tensão do primário (Vp) = 230 V
Frequência de operação (Fo) = 50 Hz
Eficiência adotada  = 85 %
Densidade máxima no núcleo (Bmax) = 10000 Gauss
Tensão do secundário 1 (Vs1) = 40,0 V
Corrente do secundário 1 (Vs1) = 0,06000 A

Dados de entrada - Seção do núcleo:
Lâminas do núcleo em formato E/I
Largura da perna central (Bn) = 22 mm
Altura do empilhamento (En) = 12 mm

Resultados - Cálculos do núcleo:
Seção calculada (Snu) = 1,66 cm^2
Seção selecionada (Sns) = 2,64 cm^2
Avaliação do núcleo escolhido: Seção escolhida atende à aplicação!

Demais resultados do cálculo:
Tensão específica no cecundário = 0,033 Volts/Espira
Tensão específica no primário = 0,037 Volts/Espira
Potência aparente no cecundário = 2,40 W
Potência aparente no primário = 2,82 W
Fator de perdas no secundário = 1,135

Resultados - Cálculos do enrolamento:
Número de espiras do primário (Nprim) = 6228,2 espiras
Bitola do condutor do primário (Sprim) = 40 AWG / 0,0041 mm^2
Número de espiras do secundário 1 (Ns1) = 1229,2 espiras
Bitola do condutor do secundário 1 (Ss1) = 33 AWG / 0,020000 mm^2


Programa TrafoCalc desenvolvido por Eng. Marcinio Afonso Stabile - PU2MAS
Disponível de forma livre em Home

40 AWG = 0,079 mm de diámetro
33 AWG = 0,179 mm de diámetro


----------



## mcrven (Dic 23, 2022)

Aquí en graficos...


Y con otro software... muy parecido todo...


----------



## venyer (Dic 23, 2022)

mcrven buen aporte, muy interesante ese programa. Sobre todo para los que no entendemos mucho.

Conseguir un transformador de 40v es dificil. He ido aqui en mi zona a dos tiendas de electronica y en ninguna tiene nada, he comprado uno encapsulado de 18v  5VA x 2 que puenteando me saca 36v, No lo he probado hasta no estar más seguro!!.
Tambien he preguntado en estas dos tiendas por hilo esmaltado, en una de ellas no tiene nada, y en la otra el más pequeño que tiene es de 0,1mm.
Tendré que buscar por internet a ver que hay.
O arriesgarme a probar el encapsulado a 36v.


----------



## mcrven (Dic 23, 2022)

Los transformadores que se encontraban en tiendas, eran de 6, 12, 18, 48, y otros múltiplos... Ese de 40V fue fabricado a propósito para ese artefacto. Por eso es que te sugerí que lo pidieras a la tienda rusa que lo ofrece.
Será muy difícil que puedas encontrar, en tiendas, los calibres de alhambre necesario y, por otro lado, no te venderían partes de un carrete que, si mal no recuerdo, tenían un peso de unos 10 kg. o más y su costo era bastante alto. Aún en momentos de progreso industrial, en este país, no se podían comprar en plaza, la empresa de transformadores de la cual fui parte, traía esos calibres menores al calibre AWG 26, importados de alemania, al igual que las láminas y carretes.
Desconozco la situación de esos rubros en Argentina, pero dudo que sean muy difentes las situaciones relacionadas.


----------



## venyer (Dic 23, 2022)

si,..  el encapsulado que he comprado es de 2x18v y puede sacar 36v. Es lo más cercano que he podido ver. Solo son 4v de diferencia!!. Lo que no sé es si el amperaje afectaría algo. 
En la tienda rusa no he podido saber como comprar, ni sé gastos de envio. les envié un mensaje pero no han contestado.

Y el hilo esmaltado buscando por internet he visto varios en aliespres, con varios pesos a elegir. no creo que me hagan falta más de 100g de cada en algunos van por metros. Y claro de aliespres minimo serian 20 dias en llegar


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 23, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> Los transformadores que se encontraban en tiendas, eran de 6, 12, 18, 48, y otros múltiplos... Ese de 40V fue fabricado a propósito para ese artefacto. Por eso es que te sugerí que lo pidieras a la tienda rusa que lo ofrece.
> Será muy difícil que puedas encontrar, en tiendas, los calibres de alhambre necesario y, por otro lado, no te venderían partes de un carrete que, si mal no recuerdo, tenían un peso de unos 10 kg. o más y su costo era bastante alto. Aún en momentos de progreso industrial, en este país, no se podían comprar en plaza, la empresa de transformadores de la cual fui parte, traía esos calibres menores al calibre AWG 26, importados de alemania, al igual que las láminas y carretes.
> Desconozco la situación de esos rubros en Argentina, pero dudo que sean muy difentes las situaciones relacionadas.


Antes en Argentina y en algunos comercios de la Capital de la calle Paraná, no te fraccionaban calibres menores a 0.10mm, tenias que comprarle los carretes que ya tenían fraccionados ellos (1,5Kg, etc).

Obviamente en esos calibres tan pequeños es un montón para algo así.

Yo este lo compre hace mas de 30 años(1380gs originalmente) y todavía esta dando vueltas a la espera de otro trabajo que lo necesite y en mi caso dudo que lo realice ya que "estamos grandes" para andar "renegando", es de 0.10mm y lo usaba mucho en los cambios de frecuencia de los equipos de HF(BLU y/o banda agraria, se les decía coloquialmente acá) para las bobinas en las frecuencias de 2/3MHz y en alguna que otra FI de banda baja.

Saludos.


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 23, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> la empresa de transformadores de la cual fui parte, traía esos calibres menores al calibre AWG 26, importados de alemania, al igual que las láminas y carretes.
> Desconozco la situación de esos rubros en Argentina, pero dudo que sean muy diferentes las situaciones relacionadas.


Creo que Venyer, es de Murcia, España, así es lo que se lee haciendo click en su avatar.

En Argentina, mi país, se fabrican alambres de cobre esmaltados en todos los diámetros.
Hay una línea especial para relés, instrumentos de medición, y aplicaciones en electrónica, que son autosoldables, y se fabrican es diámetros que van de *0,05 mm, hasta 1,20 mm.*





​


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 24, 2022)

Complementando, solían tener diferentes colores a los tradicionales para ser identificados de forma rápida. El de la izquierda es el estándar y también hay uno con aislación de alta temperatura que el color es mas oscuro, fuerte y tirando a bordo/marrón.

Lamentablemente, tengo pero carretes grandes para mostrar y están en el deposito porque en mi caso el uso es mas ocasional ya que hace bastante que no hago trasformadores.

Los auto soldable son buenos por ejemplo para bobinas de sintonía y solenoides ya que no hay que andar limpiando el comienzo y terminación del bobinado y trabajan a temperatura ambiente(o casi).


----------



## mcrven (Dic 24, 2022)

Por eso mencioné desconocer la situación en Argentina. Ya me la aclararon.
Lo que no sé y dudo, es que en un comercio, vayan a desenrollar 200 g. del calibre AWG 40 (0,07mm) para venderlo a un cliente, pero... puede que me equivoque. De todo hay en la viña del señor, dicen...

El otro punto es el manejo de esos calibres para hacer el enrollado. Son muy delicados... y no creo que el amigo vaya a adquirir una bobinadora para reconstruir un transformador... pero bueno... esperemos que ponga a lucir sus habilidades y logre el cometido.

Otra propuesta sería que trate de desenrollar el primario y reconstruirlo con el mismo hilo, total... 20 o 30 vueltas menos poco importaría en esa bobina. Solo preocuparía el barniz de las primeras capas...


----------



## Neybero (Dic 24, 2022)

venyer dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Necesito saber si alguien me puede decir cual es el voltaje de salida de un transformador con etiquetado..: EI41:A401055(T05EI13A-20).
> He buscado por internet pero no me sale nada de esta referencia. Sospecho que podria ser 12v o 15v.
> ...


Vi un diagrama igual al que publicas, tiene la foto de un transformador que dice 10.5vac


----------



## venyer (Dic 24, 2022)

si. soy de Murcia, España.   Y aqui poco se puede encontrar respecto a este hilo esmaltado y menos aun comprar poca cantidad.
Ya he quitado el primario está echo un mazacote, está pegado por todos lados!!!!....  intentare separar poco a poco los hilos para ir contanto.
He pensado que lo mismo metiendo el mazacote en disolvente o aceitona disuelve el barniz o lo que lleve y los hilos se sueltan!.

Lo he pesado y solo pesa 20g.   Tengo que ver alguna tienda donde solo pueda venderme como mucho 100g de 0,07mm o de 0,08mm.

De todas formar creo que voy a probar tambien con el que he comprado a 36v y a ver que hace. No se si con el tiempo joderá algo o seguirá funcionando bien!!

Neybero al principio sospechaba que puediera ser 12 o 15v, pero creo que hablando con los compañeros, viendo el mismo en una pagina rusa, y llevando un condensador a la salida de 100v, creo que si es de 40v.

Tambien creo que es de 40v, por que para que este circuito de comunicación funcione bien tiene que dar una medida fluctuante de entre 30 y 50v entre la salida de comunicación y el neutro de los 230v.
Y tambien porque ... no se si tendrá que ver... pero tanto el primario como el secundario tienen muchas muchas vueltas y el hilo muy fino!!..😅😅


----------



## malesi (Dic 24, 2022)

venyer dijo:


> si. soy de Murcia, España.   Y aqui poco se puede encontrar respecto a este hilo esmaltado y menos aun comprar poca cantidad.
> Ya he quitado el primario está echo un mazacote, está pegado por todos lados!!!!....  intentare separar poco a poco los hilos para ir contanto.
> He pensado que lo mismo metiendo el mazacote en disolvente o aceitona disuelve el barniz o lo que lleve y los hilos se sueltan!.
> 
> ...



https://www.amazon.es/poliuretano-e...prefix=alambre+esmaltado+cobre,diy,90&sr=1-17


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 24, 2022)

Aclaro algo que me parece que lo que no están/estuvieron en el tema de bobinados, toman por otro lado.

La negación del fraccionamiento es debido a que si el proceso no se hace con sumo cuidado y con maquinaria con un cierto control sobre la velocidad, fuerza empleada en la acción o con mucho tiempo si es manual, se corre el riesgo de estiramientos y perderíamos la uniformidad del calibre del alambre y/o también los cortes.

Hoy en día con la proliferación de maquinas super controladas por microcontroladores por todos lados es posible que el reparo no sea tan valido y los proveedores lo cobre bien y no al precio del alambre en si. 

En el bobinado de transformadores con esos calibre hay que tener especial atención al armado del mismo porque es común que al hacerlo y sobre todo en las ultimas chapas(donde hay que ser mas "rudo" para introducirlas), se corte el bobinado internamente.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Dic 24, 2022)

Y porqué no intentar aplicar una fuente de voltaje variable entre el pin 5 y el pin 4 del primer esquema (donde estaban originalmente conectados los terminales del secundario del transformador averiado, para encontrar el punto óptimo de funcionamiento?

Hay un par de componentes que podrían dar una orientación sobre los voltajes mínimos y máximos a aplicar. Para estimar el voltaje mínimo estarían la resistencia de 1W 130 ohmios (R84), el darlington asociado (Q14) y por el otro lado la resistencia de 470 ohmios (R83) para generar la corriente constante. Eso es más o menos 14,65 V (contemplando que el transistor común Q13 no funcione a la saturación), punto que trataría de no sobrepasar, suponiendo zener asociado en estado abierto. Dudo que opere a mucho más y no creo llegue a 100 V como el voltaje de aislación del capacitor de filtro de 220 uF.


----------



## mcrven (Dic 24, 2022)

Disculpe usted, Don Diego; pero es conocido el voltaje del transformador, ya que se encontró un anuncio donde venden el recambio. Siendo así y calculando, 40 X 1,4142 = 56,56V que deben quedar sobre el condensador de filtro.
Si se cambia a 36V, la resultante será de 50,91 V... ¿Servirá?... habrá que hacer la prueba.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Dic 24, 2022)

Gracias. No vi ese detalle.


----------



## venyer (Dic 26, 2022)

*Y*o creo que con los 36 *V* si funionará.
*L*a duda que tengo es si en el caso de que lleve más amperaje que el que llevaba... podría dañar algo o dar algun fallo ?
*E*ste que he comprado pone 5 VA y tambi*é*n pone sek 0,315AT.
Creo que los 0,315 es en miliamperios y utilizando los 36 *V*  verdad ?
Y los 5 VA que no se si será 0,5miliamperios es por cada salida de 18 *V* verdad ?

Lo probaré y si funciona lo dejaré instalado.
Pero tambi*é*n quiero arreglar el otro, que por*_*cierto quitando las chapas he cortado tambien el secundario,  as*í* que tendré que bobinar primario y secundario.!.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 26, 2022)

venyer dijo:


> Y los 5 VA que no se si será 0,5miliamperios es por cada salida de 18 *V* verdad ?



VA es Volt Ampere . . .  digamos como si fueran los Watts. Matemáticamente no es lo mismo porque falta el factor de potencia coseno Fi , pero digamos que es muy cercano.

Podés considerar un transformador de 5 Watts


----------



## venyer (Dic 26, 2022)

Gracias !!..

Bueno, acabo de contar el secundario y tiene 960 vueltas y  pesa 21,40 g.


----------



## analogico (Dic 26, 2022)

venyer dijo:


> Gracias !!..
> 
> Bueno, acabo de contar el secundario y tiene 960 vueltas y  pesa 21,40 g.





venyer dijo:


> He medido la sección cuadrada del nucleo. 1,31cm x 2,11cm.
> Según las cuentas salen 3750 vueltas en el primario, con hilo segun he medido de diametro 0,07mm .


230V=3750 vueltas

XV=960 vueltas

Si las matemáticas no me fallan eso daría unos 58V


----------



## Nlrvana (Dic 26, 2022)

También, en algunos casos -si está accesible y hay suerte-, para reparar el pelo que se mete en la bobina, lo que yo hago es:
- Raspar el pelo con mucho cuidado para quitarle el esmalte
- Flux y estañarle al aire otro pelo que lo alargue lo suficiente hasta el pin donde debe ir. _Asegurarse de que no quede falsa._
- Enrollar con cuidado en el pin, raspar el extremo y estañar muy rápido para que el calor no se transmita por el pelo y suelte la anterior soldadura.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 28, 2022)

Hay algo que se me vino en inspiracion, en un golpe de creatividad...

El lado externo que se supone funciona, no tiene el mismo transformador?

Ya que siendo para intercomunicación, no sería raro que ambos sean iguales


----------



## venyer (Dic 28, 2022)

DJ T3 en la otra placa con la que se comunica no lleva este transformador, lleva otro de los normales con dos salidas que alimenta toda la placa. Las dos placas se comunican entre si, pero son completamente distintas. Incluso en el esquema de la otra placa es todo distinto, ya que el voltaje de comunicación lo recibe las dos del mismo transformador (el que está roto).

analogico.... estoy contando a ratos las vueltas del primario para salir de dudas.... voy por 1300.

NIrvana por más que miré y remiré con lupa y luz,,, me fué imposible ver donde estaba el corte!!..


----------



## venyer (Ene 2, 2023)

Hola a todos.

Bueno ya he contado las vueltas del primario... 5 arriba... 5 abajo....
Esto es lo que en principio mas  o menos tiene este transformador.:
-Entrada 230v
-Salida 40v
-Primario.... 3500 vueltas en 0,08mm diametro.
-Secundario.... 960 vueltas en 0,18mm diametro.
-Superficie nucleo 1,31cm x 2,11cm = 2,76cm2.

Con estos datos no sé si  salen los 40v que en teoria tiene.

Esta semana pruebo el de 36v que compré, a ver que tal funciona.

saludos a todos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 2, 2023)

venyer dijo:


> Bueno ya he contado las vueltas del primario... 5 arriba... 5 abajo....
> Esto es lo que en principio mas  o menos tiene este transformador.:
> -Entrada 230v
> -Salida 40v
> ...


Hola.
No sé en Murcia, pero donde vivo yo compras el carrete y el cobre te lo bobinan en el momento.
No se como sea halla!!

Saludos


----------



## analogico (Ene 2, 2023)

venyer dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Bueno ya he contado las vueltas del primario... 5 arriba... 5 abajo....
> Esto es lo que en principio mas  o menos tiene este transformador.:
> ...


En  teoria eso da unos 63V


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 2, 2023)

analogico dijo:


> En  teoria eso da unos 63V


Y ya que no va alimentar nada, y casi siempre estaria "en corto", creo que caería bastante la tensión.

No se los componentes si lo soporta, aunque en teoría si


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 2, 2023)

DJ T3 dijo:


> No se los componentes si lo soporta, aunque en teoría si


Hay un televisor *Crown mustang "20"* (creo) que venían con transformadores lineales de 32+32Vac que accionaban un relay de 12Vcc es el dia de hay que uso esos 96Vcc en mi laboratorio.


----------



## analogico (Ene 2, 2023)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Y ya que no va alimentar nada, y casi siempre estaria "en corto", creo que caería bastante la tensión.
> 
> No se los componentes si lo soporta, aunque en teoría si


Por las resistencias y los 60V calculo que el consumo es entre 0,5A a 1 A


----------



## mcrven (Ene 3, 2023)

analogico dijo:


> Por las resistencias y los 60V calculo que el consumo es entre 0,5A a 1 A



60V @ 1A = 60W... a 0,5A =  30W

No corresponde el tamaño del núcleo, que solamente alcanzaría y bien forzado los 10W.


----------



## venyer (Ene 3, 2023)

Hola de nuevo.
Gracias a todos por seguir por aqui.

Bueno... esto me lia!!.. 

He probado el transformador que compré de 36v en la misma placa, sin colocarla en la maquina. Osea la placa desmontada he metido corriente para alimentarla con el transformador que compré a 36v.
Pero.... no me sale comunicación, mido en la salida del transformador y solo me dá 2v o 3v.  Si suelto la salida y vuelvo a medir si me dá los 36v. 

Tengo otro transformador de 12v, he probado con este y en principio SI me sale comunicación!!!.
Tambien tengo otro transformador de 15v del mismo formato que el roto, he probado tambien este y con 15v tambien tengo comunicación.
Con estos transformadores si me mide los 12v y los 15v en la salida.

No lo entiendo... si se supone que el transformador que llevaba tiene más voltaje con el nucleo y vueltas que lleva... porque si pongo los 36v solo mido 2v???  Y no sale comunicación.

Bueno solo me queda probar la placa instalada con las dos maquinas, la probaré con el transformador de 15v ya que encaja igual al que llevaba.
Si funciona la dejaré asi un tiempo a ver que tal.

De todas formas intentaré pillar el hilo para bobinar con el tiempo el que está roto.


----------



## mcrven (Ene 3, 2023)

Envía imágenes del transformador nuevo y especificaciones. Trataremos de adivinar qué fue lo que has hecho.


----------



## analogico (Ene 3, 2023)

mcrven dijo:


> 60V @ 1A = 60W... a 0,5A =  30W
> 
> No corresponde el tamaño del núcleo, que solamente alcanzaría y bien forzado los 10W


Si, pero ese transformador no funciona de manera continua.


----------



## venyer (Ene 3, 2023)

Este es el transformador, he numerado las patas en rojo.
Yo lo he echo asi.:
- 1 y 2 entrada 230v.
- 3 y 6 salida 36v.

Si mido entre 3 y 4 tengo 21v.
Si mido entre 5 y 6 tengo 21v.
Si mido entre 4 y 5 tengo 5 v.
Si mido entre 3 y 6 tengo 36v.

es posible que tenga que puntear 4 y 5??  o no hace falta?


----------



## Nantiko (Ene 3, 2023)

venyer dijo:


> Hola de nuevo.
> Gracias a todos por seguir por aqui.
> 
> Bueno... esto me lia!!..
> ...


No tendras algun corto en la placa? y por eso cae la tension del transformador??


----------



## analogico (Ene 3, 2023)

venyer dijo:


> Este es el transformador, he numerado las patas en rojo.
> Yo lo he echo asi.:
> - 1 y 2 entrada 230v.
> - 3 y 6 salida 36v.
> ...


Ese trasformador debe tener datasheet, parece que  los secundarios están separados, compruébalos sin energia midiendo en ohm
de todos modos en el datasheet debe estar el diagrama interno.


----------



## venyer (Ene 3, 2023)

Si tuviese algun corto imagino que tampoco me funcionarian los de 12v y 15v no??.. con estos dos si me dan sus medidas.

Esto es lo que he visto del transformador que compré.
En la foto del esquema parece que dice que para el doble voltaje supongo que de 36v hay que puentear 8 y 11.

El caso es que me da los 36v sin colocar en la placa y sin puentear.  No se si probar con el puente y volver a probar en la placa a ver que tal..!!!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 3, 2023)

Según eso se deberían de poner en serie los secundarios de 18V para obtener los 36V.

Lo que mides es cualquier "cosa" inducida, al igual que en las fuentes conmutadas que no arrancan se pueden leer bajas tensiones en el secundario.


----------



## mcrven (Ene 3, 2023)

Puentea los trminales 4 y 5, de otra forma no vas atener tensión en el secundario.
Te lo mencionan en el dibujo "Double voltage . Bridge 8 + 11" que en tu foto marcaste 4 y 5.
Lo sospeché desde un principio...


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 3, 2023)

Yo sigo insistiendo, porque veo que aun lo miran al transformador como parte de una fuente de alimentación, siendo que se usa como "AISLADOR" entre la parte electrónica y la red domiciliaria.

Insisto, SOLO sirve para enviar datos, NO para alimentar algo....


----------



## mcrven (Ene 3, 2023)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Insisto, SOLO sirve para enviar datos, NO para alimentar algo....



Me parece que ese punto quedó bien claro y no se está pretendiendo alimentar nada. Si embargo, las señales de comunicación modulan el LED del Photocoupler y eso puede tener un consumo de unos 50 mA. Si nos ponemos exquisito podríamos hasta calcular eso, pero no le veo el sentido.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 4, 2023)

venyer dijo:


> porque si pongo los 36v solo mido 2v??? Y no sale comunicación.


Sería interesante que aclare cómo y con qué mide esos 2V, y qué quiere decir con "comunicación, cómo y con qué lo mide...¿?...


----------



## venyer (Ene 4, 2023)

los 2v los mido con el multimetro.
Y la comunicacion la mido o mejor dicho la veo a traves de un circuito que fabriqué, lo encontré en internet y me ha servido para sacar el fallo de comunicación de otras maquinas de aire acondicionado.
Se supone que cuando conecto dicho circuito al Neutro y a la salida de comunicación o señal uno de los led que lleva se ilumina. Si no se ilumina no hay comunicación.
Otra forma de medir la comunicación es con el multimetro.:
-En CC entre Neutro y salida comunicación o señal debe oscilar entre 10v y 70v

este el el circuito...


----------



## mcrven (Ene 4, 2023)

Si no pones el puente entre los pines 4 y 5 del transformador, no tendrás 36V, ni otra cosa, en el secundario.


----------



## venyer (Ene 4, 2023)

acabo de poner el puente entre 4 y 5 de mi dibujo del transformador, y mido 44v. 
 Falta probar en la placa con el puente.

DJT3 entiendo lo que dices sobre que es un aislador y solo es para enviar y recibir datos.  Supongo que es un transformador especial para esto.
Lo que no sé aun es si con un transformador cualquiera acercandome lo más proximo al mismo voltaje podría servir para lo mismo en esta placa.

En principio transformadores con salida a 12v  y a 15v si detecta señal o comunicación con el circuito que comente antes.  Pero claro... viendo que el transformador que llevaba y las vueltas del los bobinados.... parece ser que incluso lleva más de 40v de salida, podria ser que aunque con los 15v detecte señal o comunicación no haga bien las comunicaciones entre placa exterior e interior y siga sin funcionar la maquina.

La maquina no es mia, es de un cliente. Si no ya habria salido de dudas con los 15v al probarla. Pero me gustaria ir sobreseguro si es posible a la casa del cliente. Aunque ya le dije que posiblemente tendría que ir un par de veces para verificar!!..
 Yo desmonté la placa exterior al ver que el fallo estaba en ese transformador  y la tengo en mi taller


----------



## mcrven (Ene 4, 2023)

venyer dijo:


> acabo de poner el puente entre 4 y 5 de mi dibujo del transformador, y mido *44v*.
> Falta probar en la placa con el puente.



Ya te comentamos que no se debe hacer mediciones sin carga. Te marca 44V porque esta en vacío, o sea sin estar conectado a ningún circuito. En cuanto lo conectes a la placa la lectura será próxima a los 38V. Un par de Volts más, o menos, no será motivo para no funcionar.


----------



## pepelui01 (Ene 4, 2023)

venyer dijo:


> Yo desmonté la placa exterior al ver que el fallo estaba en ese transformador  y la tengo en mi taller



Y por qué no probaste, si con el trafo de 15 volts, funcionaba ? ya que tienes todo el conjunto ?
A lo sumo, no funcionaba.
Esa señal es optoacoplada, no quemabas nada. A lo sumo, no funciona. Lo más probable. Ya que los optoacopladores, tienen la resistencia asociada al voltaje de diseño original.


----------



## venyer (Ene 4, 2023)

mcrven dijo:


> Ya te comentamos que no se debe hacer mediciones sin carga. Te marca 44V porque esta en vacío, o sea sin estar conectado a ningún circuito. En cuanto lo conectes a la placa la lectura será próxima a los 38V. Un par de Volts más, o menos, no será motivo para no funcionar.


Ahhh vale .. perfecto... el caso es que sabia que sin carga siempre miden más!!..
Ahora ya sé al menos que si tengo que hacer el puente en el transformador.
Voy a desoldar el transformador de 15v que puse y colocaré este con el puente, si detecta comunicación o señal iré a casa del cliente para probar todo a ver que tal.


pepelui01 dijo:


> Y por qué no probaste, si con el trafo de 15 volts, funcionaba ? ya que tienes todo el conjunto ?
> A lo sumo, no funcionaba.
> Esa señal es optoacoplada, no quemabas nada. A lo sumo, no funciona. Lo más probable. Ya que los optoacopladores, tienen la resistencia asociada al voltaje de diseño original.


No lo probé porque las pruebas las estoy haciendo ahora en mi taller. Cuando fuí a casa del cliente, fuí para ver que avería sería, pero no llevaba encima transformadores ni nada... solo una caja de herramientas basicas y el multimetro. Ví que la falla era este transformador y desmonté la placa y me la traje para desoldarlo y soldar el  "nuevo transformador igual", pensando que con la referencia que ponia el transformador no tendría ningun problema al comprarlo,... pero mi sorpresa de que no lo encuentro y por eso todo este verengenal..!!!!


----------



## analogico (Ene 4, 2023)

venyer dijo:


> Ahhh vale .. perfecto... el caso es que sabia que sin carga siempre miden más!!..


 Si en el datasheet dice no-load 22.3V


----------



## mcrven (Ene 4, 2023)

analogico dijo:


> Si en el datasheet dice no-load 22.3V



Esa medida es para cada uno de los secundarios. Los dos en serie, de ser exactamente iguales, darán 44.6V y esas mediciones tampoco son al 0,001% de precisión y tampoco es necesario que lo sean. En líneas de AC la precisión, en general, ronda +/- 10%.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 4, 2023)

venyer dijo:


> Otra forma de medir la comunicación


Lo ideal sería osciloscopio, ya que tanto el multimetro que es lento, como tu aparato que visualmente es indistinguible, te puede llegar a servir.
Si realmente te ha funcionado, entonces no digo nada, pero ya te digo, lo ideal es un osciloscopio..


----------



## venyer (Ene 5, 2023)

DJ T3 dijo:


> lo ideal es un osciloscopio..



*N*o tengo osciloscopio.. ya la verdad creo que ser*í*a una gran herramienta.

*A*cabo de probar el transformador con el puente en la placa. Me da salida de 39* V.* Si el que llevaba segun la pagina rusa es de 40 *V*. Creo que es lo más cercano.
Y también me sale comunicación según me indica el led azul de mi herramienta casera.
El lunes por la mañana iré a casa de mi cliente para montarla en la maquina y probarla.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 5, 2023)

venyer dijo:


> "no tengo osciloscopio.. ya la verdad creo que seria una gran herramienta."


! Si puder conprar uno , apriender a usar los recursos que el te oferece y nunca mas si quedara sin el !

!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## venyer (Lunes a las 8:42 AM)

Hola que tal...

Bueno esta mañana he ido a casa del cliente a probar la placa con el transformador que compré.

Funciona perfectamente, comunica sin problema. .  La he estado probando un buen rato... y todo funciona correctamente.

De todas formas intentaré comprar el hilo para bobinar el que quité.... y si queda bien... lo tendré para la proxima!!..


gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.


----------

